# Red and Creeping Luwidgia



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

*Red and Creeping Luwidgia and Elodea*

i have what seems 2 b red and creeping luwidgiaand Elodea. they are both crowing good but i was wondering if any1 knows anything about them


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

What????? Red ludwigia? Could you be more specific? And what is creeping ludwigia? Maybe creeping jenny (which is a lysimachia sp)? What type of elodea? I'm going to assume it is anacharis. Plant info will be determined by species and you have listed neither. We need a little more info to help you out.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

o. sorry. i'll get sum scientific names.... Ludwigia mullertii, Ludwigia repens, n Egeria densa


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

OK now we're getting somewhere 

Anacharis (egeria densa) is a very easy plant to grow. Propogates by cuttings. The more you cut it, the more it branches. No real roots but can be planted into the substrate. Sensative to Flourish Excel and will melt if dosed fully.

Ludiwiga repens requires a bit more light than anacharis but the same above applies except it is not sensative to excel. Should be planted and not floated but can be floated until it develops roots.

Ludwigia mullertii is the same as above. I personally think its nothing but Ludwigia ovalis. Could be a hybrid (repens and possibly palastris).
Typical of many ludwigia in care. May require a bit more light.


----------

